# Figured Maple Bowl



## SlickSqueegie (Mar 19, 2012)

There is a lot going on in this piece of wood, so many grain variations and colors. Finished with a shelac sealer and a few coats of Tung oil finish then buffed.. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice work and fantastic wood.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 19, 2012)

Man, that is a gorgeous piece of wood! This is the kind of piece I like to take out in the sunlight then tilt it back and forth and watch that curl dance!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 20, 2012)

Came out really nice buddy! Love the figure! Maple is one of my favs, turns and sands well, doesn't stink, and the colors and figure can always be a surprise The finish looks very nice. I gotta try that buffing thing.


----------



## Mike Mills (Mar 21, 2012)

Very nice bowl and finishing. 

For those who know, is the grain what is referred to as "tiger maple"?


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice turn. Thats a great looking bowl. Rick


----------



## txpaulie (Mar 22, 2012)

Lovely piece o' wood, nicely turned!

Also a favorite of mine!:nyam2:

p


----------



## chippin-in (Mar 22, 2012)

Very nice work. I love that maple!!!

Robert


----------



## BarbS (Mar 23, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous piece. And well finished!


----------



## EricJS (Mar 23, 2012)

I can't take my eyes off of that bowl. Beautiful figure and exceptional craftsmanship!


----------

